# Addiction



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Are you addicted to this website? I was trying to deny my addiction, but I think that I have come to terms with it.

"Hi, my name is Rennerbee and I'm an Outbackers.com-aholic"

Admitting it is the first step. It's ok, just admit it. It'll make you feel better to stop hiding it.

Along those same lines-how did you determine that it had happened to you? My revelation was just a few minutes ago when I realized I had been on for over 2 hours-straight! Somebody help me, please...


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Only one kind of fix,,,,,,,,,,,,,GO CAMPING.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check my post count. It speaks for itself.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Not me, I could quit anytime I want!













































But I don't want to. shy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

1st Truck fever

now....

Outbackeraholics









Vern did you put something in the water???









Thor


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I first noticed when I check this site before I read my own email. I remember in the beginning of when we first got the computer....it was so important to hear "You've Got Mail". Now I could care less. I rather see what's up on this forum


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

12 step program for Outbackeraholics









1)	I will repeat my childrenâ€™s names, my spouseâ€™s name and the names of all my pets with fewer than 3 errors and without looking at my Outbackers.com signature
2)	I will check email at least 25% of the time before I go to Outbackers.com
3)	I will routinely get up from the computer and visit the restroom just like my Dr. asked in order to reduce damage to major organ groups
4)	I will attempt to actually DO a modification on my Outback rather than just read about them on Outbackers.com
5)	I will remember to go to work, and, once there, I will wait until a legitimate break to log on to Outbackers.com
6)	I will spend less time on the internet searching for answers to fellow Outbacker memberâ€™s problems â€œjust because Iâ€™m better at searchingâ€ and want to help out a fellow Outbacker.
7)	I will freely and openly admit to at least one other Outbacker.com member when I have had to take my Outback to the dealer to, uh, â€˜help completeâ€™ a modification that I made, er, started, er, cut a big hole forâ€¦
8)	I will switch my retirementâ€™s beneficiary designation back to my spouse instead of Vern.
9)	I will stop thumbing my nose at non-Outback camper owners and yelling: â€œIf you knew what was good for you, youâ€™d go to Outbackers.com and WAKE UP!â€
10)	I will stop insisting that my children and spouse call me by my Outbacker.com memberâ€™s name
11)	I will stop searching for the fastest way to turn the TV and Outback around to chase down another Outback seen heading the other way (and I promise to stop watching the rear view mirrors in hope that they havenâ€™t followed these 12 steps)
12)	I will spend far less time telling my children to wait to go to the zoo while I write some clever post to put onto Outbackers.com â€" like the 12 steps program for Outbackeraholics (well, Iâ€™m off to the zoo right after I check for new posts!)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello, my name is Tim. I am an Outbackeraholic, and it has been 5 minutes.....err wait a minute, 5 seconds since my last post. shy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't have a problem, I've only checked in about 10 times today, I can stop anytime I want.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I most definitely don't have a problem, I was a good boy this weekend and didn't even take my laptop with me!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

My name is Vern and I'm a Outbackeraholic, the worst one of all. I started this mess





















The wife told me that I'm totally obsessed, some are sicker than others







but we do have the capacity to recover if we are honest. Wait a minute who wants to recover?







Even spent the last 7 days working on the forum...









Vern


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Hello

My name is Mac and I'm a Outbackeraholic. I check the forum frequently and I can't stand it when I see those dark blue icons telling me that there is something I haven't read yet!! I keep telling myself "dark blue is not bad", "dark blue is not bad", but I just can't let it slide.

Do I need help???


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I get 'obsessed easily. I'm obsessed about many things, like cruising, camping, Jimmy Buffett, yadda yadda.

Any shrinks on the forum? Maybe Vern will have to put another category on the forum. "Therapy" would be a good title.

I know I'm not an "Outbackeraholic". I stayed off the forum for over 24 hours yesterday. I can't be. Can I?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi my name is Kirk and I know I am not addicted because I have been working up a mod for this obsession, No that won't work







, better check the site and see if anyone has any ideas. Wait does this make me a modaholic??


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Jolly, how do you like your Garmin Legend? I was seriously courting the Garmin Quest - I need one that is spouse friendly (she is navigationally challenged).

Brian

RE Addiction: What does it mean when half the new posts were made by you? Is that a sign? Should I seek help?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Brian, I don't have that problem my wife always knows the right way to go. Just yesterday on the way home from church, half a block from home she made sure to tell me to turn right onto our street, thank god she was there I may still be going in circles. Opps sorry for the hijack thats another topic. kirk


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi My Name is Steve and I only post socially and with meals!

Big Bad Brain...I take offense at your list....item 5 is just insane!! Who can wait until "authorized break time" to check the forum?? Nonsense!! I'm actually working right now as I write this pretending to be on break... ooopsgottarun,thebossiscomingbye...

Steve

P.S. You know you're in trouble when the anti-flood controls kick in and stop you from posting becasue you are going to fast between posts!

Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you spell d-e-n-i-a-l?

How about post-hypnotic-suggestion!









How about post-hypnotic-modification!









Hey that reminds me, I need to post a modification idea!!









Is there a tiny voice in your head that chants "Must post, must post, must post..."









Can you see a tiny dancing Y when you close your eyelids?









If any of these apply, I think you need an intervention! You must now spend two-weeks on RV.net!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your problems are not near as bad as you think they are. There have been no new posts to the forum in over an hour!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's because I was out in the OUTBACK, winterizing for storage. I towed it about 20 miles to her 'winter resting spot'. BUMMER!

Brian...
I like the Garmin Legend. Now I see all these new models with colored screens, and I want to get one of those! The Legend has served me well. It's nice having detailed maps while traveling!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I will not admit my addiction because the next step would require getting into a rehab situation and I am not a quiter.

I will not quit!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ooooohhhhh!

Did you see all the posts today? Wasn't that great? I'm in heaven. Next best thing to campin!

We're goin out this weekend finally (assuming no MORE emergencies come up).


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Yep, I'm also an addict.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I get the biggest kick outa this website!! You guys are the MOSTEST!

I used to play a lot of solitaire and surf the web on my down time.....now I catch myself signing in and out of Outbackers.com. I don't know what y'all are actually doing in all those mods but they sure are interesting reading.

Speaking of therapy.....I am a Licensed Professional Counselor and I think you are all perfectly SANE (S-urely A-voiding N-egative E-nticements) of other, less interesting and less informative and less fun websites and utilizing your given talents and expertise for the enrichment of others. There!

Really, this website is good reading and very informative.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Heh, heh, heh, that's how we get them started! Be really nice and invite them in and then gradually introduce them to MODIFICATIONS. We start them slow with things like a locking bathroom doorknob, then we move up a little with changing the bathroom fan for added ventalation. Pretty soon we have them ripping apart their water pump to make it quiet! Before long they are ADDING SOLAR POWER, MORE BATTERIES, 30AMP HOOKUPS IN THEIR GARAGE. They build CUSTOM SHELTERS for their OUTBACKS! Their posts start to pile up and pretty soon they pass the 50 mark, the 100 mark, they can't seem to get enough - they're almost there! Then we add a little clean respectable humor and all-round lighthearted fun and - WHAM, we got 'em...

A new Outbacker addict!










We are the evil Outbacker.com pushers (or should that be pullers? - Hey, let's start a new thread!)


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi, I'm Wendy and I don't have a problem yet. Don't have an RV yet either. I was minding my own business at RV.net one day, when a voice whispered, "Go to Outbackers.com." It must have been the devil because I am now bi-forum and loving it (don't tell my husband or my boss). I don't want help, just the opportunity to fully cross the line and buy my (I mean "our") rig.

But, "I am in debt up to my eyeballs. Somebody help me!!!!"


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wendy,

Where would this great country be without credit?? Where else but in America (and Canada, too, I guess, judging by the members list) can a hard-working family get their own vacation home of their dreams and not have to pay all their cash up front???!!!









Think how much you can save by not staying in hotels when you go on vacation. How much money you can save by eating in your new Travel Trailer instead of high-priced restaurants!! How much fun you can have by just spending time alone with the family or with your fellow Outbackers!!! Good Quality Time!!! How much is that worth?

Sold you yet?

Hey, I'm new to this myself but am loving every minute of it. Just reading all these threads makes me feel like I've been doing it for years.

Go ahead....take the plunge.









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bi-forum? That's a new one!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Bi-forum? That's a new one!


It was my understanding that we could no longer ask that question?


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

don't ask don't tell

LOL!

sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm not into Bi.

I just let the others go there, find out the info, and post it here! Much less time spent there, means more time to spend here!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly Mon,

I had a guy in group the other day tell me he was "bi-curious". That's not the same thing, is it?

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Beats me.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Jolly Mon,
> 
> I had a guy in group the other day tell me he was "bi-curious". That's not the same thing, is it?
> 
> ...


Uhm, I would wonder what group you were in, but it sounds a bit, uhm, not the same to me.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey!, I got another little box under my name!!!










PAR-TEE, PAR-TEE!!


----------

